
The road of running Nginx with WebAssembly - syrusakbary
https://medium.com/@syrusakbary/running-nginx-with-webassembly-6353c02c08ac
======
aequitas
I'm missing the use case here or understanding webassembly wrong. What is the
use of running a webserver inside your webbrowser?

~~~
syrusakbary
The goal of Wasmer is being able to run WebAssembly not just in the browser,
but also in servers at native speed.

~~~
anonfunction
Why though?

~~~
syrusakbary
There are a few reasons:

* It opens the possibility of having universal binaries regardless of the host operating system. That means running Nginx, Python, ffmpeg with just one binary (rather than one for each architecture)

* It could mean an easier interaction between languages (similar to GraalVM is doing Truffle) - without any recompilation

~~~
amaccuish
So, very simply put, it's like Java?

~~~
TomMarius
Yes, but with potentially much better (wider) industry adoption and support.

